# disco duro



## criscob83 (Dic 8, 2005)

cuando el disco duro de mi compu tarda en encender alrededor de 7 segundos, quiere decir que ya no esta funcionando bien??? antes encendía rapidito, además cuando enciende no lo detecta el Bios
hace unos dias comenzo a hacer esto, ya le he cambiado los conectores y todo, nunca me habia hecho asi ya tiene como 3 años es un maxtor de 5400 rmp de 40 gb


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 8, 2005)

Ya verificaste el nivel de la batería?, puede ser que por este motivo se halla borrado la configuración de la bios, por lo cual cada vez que enciendes el equipo se hará el mismo proceso de reconocimiento del disco duro, lo que causa ese retardo en la carga del sistema operativo.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (Dic 17, 2005)

Saludos, yo tengo un maxtor de 20 gigas, y me ha pasado los mismo y creo que peor, a veces el bios no lo detecta, y creo en mi caso, que es por la ubicacion que es vertical dentro del case, una vez que no queria funcionar, le quite los tornillos, lo saque, prendi y funciono normal, pero en tu caso crea que es verdad, tal vez la bateria del cmos tengas que cambiar o no esta haciendo bien contacto, saludos


----------



## criscob83 (Dic 19, 2005)

ya lo chequé bien, no es la bateria por que conecto otro disco duro y si funciona bien, lo conecté esclavo y no detecta el maxtor y si lo detecta no puedo acceder a los datos, creo que esta dañado, supongo que ya termino su tiempo de vida jeje veré si de alguna manera puedo respaldar mis documentos, espero que si, si saben de alguna forma que los pueda obtener les agradecería mucho


----------



## maunix (Dic 24, 2005)

criscob83 dijo:
			
		

> ya lo chequé bien, no es la bateria por que conecto otro disco duro y si funciona bien, lo conecté esclavo y no detecta el maxtor y si lo detecta no puedo acceder a los datos, creo que esta dañado, supongo que ya termino su tiempo de vida jeje veré si de alguna manera puedo respaldar mis documentos, espero que si, si saben de alguna forma que los pueda obtener les agradecería mucho



Mmm, recuerdo haber tenido problemas de ese tipo, con Pcs que booteaban muy rápido y discos que eran algo lentos...  Ahora si tu problema es 100% siempre entonces sí habría que pensar en algo del disco duro.

Linux no suele hacer mucho caso a la detección del BIOS, tal vez podrías entonces ver la posibilidad de si un Linux booteable por CD te lee al disco duro... si esto sigue sin funcionar mis mayores pésames....  

Otra cuestión es que pruebes de cambiar el cable de datos, el que va del disco al motherboard, es poco probable pero un par de ocasiones vi que ese era el problema.

En la bios, fijate si está bien configurado el modo PIO, o si está en AUTO. ponlo en auto,  o sino en el modo mas lento, creo que era PIO-0 .  

Por otra parte si encima de no ser detectado tu disco encima hace ruiditos raros...   
Saludos


----------



## criscob83 (Dic 24, 2005)

creo que es un poblema del cable o de la tarjeta madre, ya que al poner cables delgados enciende bien el disco duro, pero a veces lo detecta y a veces no, si coloco cables mas gruesos ide no lo detecta o aveces si, yo quiero pensar que es la tarjeta madre o algo asi el disco duro lo he probado en otra computadora y funciona muy bien


----------



## maunix (Dic 26, 2005)

criscob83 dijo:
			
		

> creo que es un poblema del cable o de la tarjeta madre, ya que al poner cables delgados enciende bien el disco duro, pero a veces lo detecta y a veces no, si coloco cables mas gruesos ide no lo detecta o aveces si, yo quiero pensar que es la tarjeta madre o algo asi el disco duro lo he probado en otra computadora y funciona muy bien



En la configuracion del disco duro,  ponlo en modo PIO-0 .....

Si así funciona entonces es algo de la velocidad, tu mother lo quiere manejar más veloz de lo que el disco puede.


----------



## ixtepan (Dic 31, 2005)

hola que tal.. mira no es por comentar algo malo de una marca, yo soy ensamblador de equipo de computo y ya tiene cerca de 2 años q evito al maximo utilizar esta marca de disco duro, por q tengo comprobado q su tiempo maximo de duracion (mtbf, si mal no recuerdo) es 1 año, pero con frecuencia a los 6 meses estan dando problema.... asi q te recomendaria q vayas respaldando tu información antes q te lleves una desagradable sorpresa.....


----------



## fff (Ene 7, 2006)

Empeze con un Maxtor de 40 gigas (ahora no recuerdo el modelo) y funciono por un poco mas de un año, tuve que cambiar por otro maxtor de 20 gigas (el que tengo ahora) y me ha dado muchos problemas, una vez me borro las particiones, y dure mas de una semana tratando de recuperar la información, pase programas antivirus y no habia nada. Tengo un viejo fujitsu de 8 gigas que ya va para casi la decada de funcionamiento y siempre ha sido muy fiel. No se si es problema de la marca. Saludos


----------



## LANCER (Ene 19, 2006)

Bueno muchachos soy dueño de un  Ciber cafe  y  es por eso q tengo a mi cargo 1 si no mas bien  45 equipos   en los cuales hay desde celeron  , pentium , amd  y muchos otros y dejen decirles que el problema q tienen con el disco duro es  un misterio , pero les puedo decir  q es lo q provoca ; simplemente la PC recibio  un golpe muy fuerte  o un sacudon cuando el disco duro hacia una transaccion importante de archivos, les doy un consejo a aquellos que tienen un disco q a veces lo reconoce el Bios y a veces No, usenlo como esclavo, ya que si pasan programas como el  disk regenerator  o  el doctor disk o programas similares, no haran mas q empeorar el problema 

Aceptenlo su Disco   Ya Fue.....
compren otro y usen el q  tenian como  un respaldo 

Si al iniciar su   sistema operativo (XP SP2)  y tarda una decada  !!! pero inicia !!! dejenlo asi   no le pasen programas, menos el disk check de  windows . Como ejemplo les voy  dar una de mis maquina q tardaba  3 carguitas del xp  en iniciar  y luego  normal hasta q tuve ese incidente con el disco, luego le pase esos programas  para ver si lo q tenia eran sectores defectuosos inclusive lo desfragmente  pero lo unico q consegui fue hacerlo mas lento 

solo les cuento lo q paso , para que no empeoren las cosas
Salu2


----------



## maunix (Ene 26, 2006)

LANCER dijo:
			
		

> Bueno muchachos soy dueño de un  Ciber cafe  y  es por eso q tengo a mi cargo 1 si no mas bien  45 equipos   en los cuales hay desde celeron  , pentium , amd  y muchos otros y dejen decirles que el problema q tienen con el disco duro es  un misterio , pero les puedo decir  q es lo q provoca ; simplemente la PC recibio  un golpe muy fuerte  o un sacudon cuando el disco duro hacia una transaccion importante de archivos, les doy un consejo a aquellos que tienen un disco q a veces lo reconoce el Bios y a veces No, usenlo como esclavo, ya que si pasan programas como el  disk regenerator  o  el doctor disk o programas similares, no haran mas q empeorar el problema
> 
> Aceptenlo su Disco   Ya Fue.....
> compren otro y usen el q  tenian como  un respaldo



Creo que la explicación más lógica es la de que sea una mala partida de discos.  Tengo discos Maxtor de 10 gigas con los que no tuve ningun inconveniente en años!.  

No conozco ninguna marca de discos duros con las cuales jamas haya tenido problemas, todas han tenido sus partidas 'malas' y seguro esta que mencionan ha sido alguna. 

En argentina (que es el caso que mas conozco) en realidad hay 2 o 3 grandes importadores que traen containers enteros de material informaciónrmático.  Tal vez compren una partida de 2da mano de discos duros los cuales son más baratos porque no están con el estandard de calidad adecuado.  Luego uno va y lo compra y te lo venden al mismo precio que si fuera 100% bueno, total con la garantía saben que un 10% volverá lo cual es un numero que ya conocen de antemano y con ese margen siguen ganando excelentes sumas de dinero.

Eso de que en tu ciber tienes pentium, celeron o amd... que tipo de rigor técnico tiene eso?  Que demonios tiene que ver el microprocesador de la pc con la interfaz IDE?? Yo te respondo *--> ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA*



> Si al iniciar su   sistema operativo (XP SP2)  y tarda una decada  !!! pero inicia !!! dejenlo asi   no le pasen programas, menos el disk check de  windows . Como ejemplo les voy  dar una de mis maquina q tardaba  3 carguitas del xp  en iniciar  y luego  normal hasta q tuve ese incidente con el disco, luego le pase esos programas  para ver si lo q tenia eran sectores defectuosos inclusive lo desfragmente  pero lo unico q consegui fue hacerlo mas lento



NADA tiene que ver el disk regenerator  o  el doctor disk con que el disco no funcione!  Si el disco tiene un problema en la interfaz de hardware, NADA tiene que ver que lo que hacen es corregir errores LOGICOS!  A lo sumo marcan un sector como no erróneo pero nada mas y esto se hace marcando en la Tabla de Alocación de Archivos.

Eso de ponerlo como esclavo puede ser que te haya resuelto un caso puntual donde se haya dañado la controladora en el modo master.

De hecho los Sistemas Operativos actuales poco caso hacen a si el disco está como esclavo o maestro.  Pueden elegir de qué disco bootear desde la bios o directamente desde el sistema operativo.  

Creo que dar este tipo de información lo único que hace es confundir a la gente ya que carece de todo rigor técnico.

. Si el disco tiene problemas del motor o de la controladora, va a andar mal siempre y nada tiene que ver estos software.
. Si el disco tiene problemas de impureza del material magnético esto será en general algo recurrente y progresivo
. Si el disco tuvo un pequeño rayon por algun pequeño golpe, con marcarlo como malo al sector el problema queda subsanado POR SIEMPRE y no seguirá rompiendose.
. Si el disco duro tiene algun desbalanceo en el cabezal, entonces el problema de daño en superficie SI será progresivo y hay que hacer backup y tirar el disco duro.



Espero no haber sonado agresivo pero a veces creo que dar información 'vaga' y'poco precisa' solo ayuda a confundir mas en vez de formar o enseñar o ver cual es el problema.

Saludos


----------

